# Gym shut down again



## Blacktail (Nov 15, 2020)

Well are idiot governor just shut the gyms down again!this whole thing is a joke


----------



## Deadhead (Nov 15, 2020)

Blacktail said:


> Well are idiot governor just shut the gyms down again!this whole thing is a joke



Where at? Cali?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 15, 2020)

That sucks man, I would be so pissed.


----------



## dreamscraper (Nov 15, 2020)

I put in an order with EliteFTS yesterday for home workout gear. If you look at the COVID data I just don't see what stops this, especially if cold air is the actual big variable with infections. I am expecting long lockdowns this winter.


----------



## Blacktail (Nov 15, 2020)

Washington state.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Nov 15, 2020)

If you live near a city setup some craigslist alerts for "bench" "weights" and "squat". You can get good hardy used equipment for low low prices. I got my entire basement gym for a few hundy.


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 15, 2020)

They’re planning again for the 18th. Thank God for proper planning with these idiot technocrats.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Nov 15, 2020)

That sucks! My son just moved to Washington, stationed at Fort Lewis!


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 15, 2020)

Get used to it fellas.  Not getting political here, but you know there is gonna be a lot more of the same in a few months.  Just sayin.....


----------



## tinymk (Nov 15, 2020)

We went to a mask order everywhere you go, so the gyms are not closed yet. 

Sorry brother, I see other States following suit.


----------



## dreamscraper (Nov 15, 2020)

Vivek Murthy is going to be in charge and sounds pretty rational though:
"
The severe lockdowns that much of the country faced in the spring  were essentially a "blunt axe," Murthy said. "We did that in part  because we didn't know a lot about the virus in the spring that we know  now.
   Overly severe restrictions not only lead to weakened  compliance, Murthy said, but also disrupt schooling, work and actually  lead to "very little public health gain."

That is great to read really. Michael Osterholm another advisor just walked back his national lockdown talk too. Hopefully everyone realizes it is not going to work economically or socially. 





BRICKS said:


> Get used to it fellas.  Not getting political here, but you know there is gonna be a lot more of the same in a few months.  Just sayin.....


----------



## Sicwun88 (Nov 15, 2020)

I'm sure Jersey will be shutting down soon?
Won't be the 1st time I had to squat outside in the snow! Had to train from April to August outside this year!


----------



## lfod14 (Nov 16, 2020)

Blacktail said:


> Well are idiot governor just shut the gyms down again!this whole thing is a joke



OUCH! Can't believe Gov's are stupid enough to start re-crippling their own economy's when things were VERY slowly starting to recover. My state starts some new BS tomorrow as a tightening of the current stuff, but that won't actually change much, except for my 6yo that'll now have to wear a mask in retail/indoor places.... he's pissed! It was 10yo and older before. Luckily "People Exercising and using Exercise equipment" are still exempt so for now the gym is still safe. They lowered the capacities to 40% I think, but my gyms capacity is over 400 so working out at 0400-0500 I'll be good. When I saw they were "tightening" all I could think about was masks at the gym. You sir have it worse... my condolences.


----------



## Charger69 (Nov 16, 2020)

Shut down in certain counties in Cali.  Mine was one, but police I. Certain areas are not enforcing .  The gym that I go to were forced to move equipment outside in July to stay open.  They allow people inside without masks  though. 
Pic is at 4 am.


----------



## dragon1952 (Nov 16, 2020)

Oregon shutting down too on the 18th ...2 week minimum :^ /


----------



## Blacktail (Nov 16, 2020)

dragon1952 said:


> Oregon shutting down too on the 18th ...2 week minimum :^ /



Ours is 4.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 16, 2020)

Glad I kept my equipment Chicago goes down tomorrow hopefully Indiana stays open we’ll see.


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 16, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> Get used to it fellas.  Not getting political here, but you know there is gonna be a lot more of the same in a few months.  Just sayin.....



A agree. The new admin will use a lot of Fear Appeal.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 16, 2020)

Damn, Louisiana has actually been pretty cool so far about everything. It hasn't been bad at all.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Nov 16, 2020)

Well we still open here in Mississippi


----------



## Blacktail (Nov 16, 2020)

The difference between Democrat ran and republican ran states!


----------



## BrotherIron (Nov 16, 2020)

That's terrifying.  My state was the first to re-open and the Governor has said he isn't for shutting anything down so hopefully we'll remain open.  Many business have been moving down south thanks to him which has helped our economy greatly.

My gym only shutdown for 1 week during the mandatory shutdowns and I hope they remain that way if our state is somehow forced to close due to outside pressures.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 16, 2020)

Blacktail said:


> The difference between Democrat ran and republican ran states!



Louisiana has a moderate democrat governer. He's been one of the best, least controversial leaders we have around here.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Nov 16, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Louisiana has a moderate democrat governer. He's been one of the best, least controversial leaders we have around here.



Knowing our government he will shut everything down soon anyway


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 16, 2020)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Knowing our government he will shut everything down soon anyway



I hope not.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 16, 2020)

I think the days of commercial gyms are over. For the serious lifters. 
You cannot make progress taking 4 months off, working out for 2 months and taking more time off.
Anyone serious about their goals has by whatever means possible built their own setup by now.
If you haven't, do what u gotta do. 
Doesn't have to be fancy, cover the basics.
My wife and I will never get caught up again like we did the first closures of gyms.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 16, 2020)

So sick of this shit.


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 16, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> I think the days of commercial gyms are over. For the serious lifters.
> You cannot make progress taking 4 months off, working out for 2 months and taking more time off.
> Anyone serious about their goals has by whatever means possible built their own setup by now.
> If you haven't, do what u gotta do.
> ...



Yes, I agree. Our home gym is pretty complete. We’re just adding the finishing touches like this one I want to pick up this week.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 16, 2020)

Moved to the Covid subforum.

And yea, Craigslist fer a cage and some plates is going to be the way to stay sane until things improve. 

Or ye can hit up Snake fer a membership to his home gym. No calf equipment there though, so there's that to consider...


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 16, 2020)

NbleSavage said:


> Moved to the Covid subforum.
> 
> And yea, Craigslist fer a cage and some plates is going to be the way to stay sane until things improve.
> 
> Or ye can hit up Snake fer a membership to his home gym. No calf equipment there though, so there's that to consider...



Then I’ll walk on my tip-toes to his house and that’ll be my calf workout.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Nov 16, 2020)

NbleSavage said:


> Moved to the Covid subforum.
> 
> And yea, Craigslist fer a cage and some plates is going to be the way to stay sane until things improve.
> 
> Or ye can hit up Snake fer a membership to his home gym. No calf equipment there though, so there's that to consider...


Oh man, keep it above the belt!!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 16, 2020)

Threatening another shut down here too


----------



## Charger69 (Nov 16, 2020)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Threatening another shut down here too



You guys actually opened up??  Lucky!  LOL
Cali said that they opened up but masks and 6’ required everywhere.  Counting how many enter and how many leave.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Nov 16, 2020)

Hopefully this doesn’t hit Texas anytime soon. Just got a new gym that opened today and I’m exited to not be doing the same home routine over and over.  But if it comes to that you do what you gotta do.


----------



## Uncle manny (Nov 16, 2020)

Just ordered a bench and squat stands will have to grab some plates and a barbell soon. Hoping for the best but expecting the worst over here in NJ!


----------



## Blacktail (Nov 16, 2020)

Uncle manny said:


> Just ordered a bench and squat stands will have to grab some plates and a barbell soon. Hoping for the best but expecting the worst over here in NJ!



good luck with the plates. If you do find them they are way over priced! $106 for 1 45!


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 16, 2020)

DemonRats hate masculinity. Closing gyms and keeping Smoke shops and liquor stores open is just part of their plan to turn us all into skinny fat pussies. 

And **** masks


----------



## snake (Nov 16, 2020)

I stay out of the covid talks but just wanted to say I feel bad for all my brothers and sisters who are going through this. Most people are just hitting their stride after the last round and then this.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Nov 16, 2020)

I fear my state is headed for a full lockdown.  I have all the basics but would love a leg press and a few other machines.  Can’t find anything online now


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Nov 16, 2020)

Not everyone has their own snakepit. 



snake said:


> I stay out of the covid talks but just wanted to say I feel bad for all my brothers and sisters who are going through this. Most people are just hitting their stride after the last round and then this.


----------



## Charger69 (Nov 16, 2020)

El Gringo said:


> DemonRats hate masculinity. Closing gyms and keeping Smoke shops and liquor stores open is just part of their plan to turn us all into skinny fat pussies.
> 
> And **** masks



Dice el Gringo.  LOL


----------



## Send0 (Nov 16, 2020)

Like others here, I've decided to just deck out my home gym. Some stuff I've got off craigslist, other stuff I bought new and had shipped to me. I know I'll always have a place to work out, unless my entire house burns down that is.


----------



## Uncle manny (Nov 16, 2020)

Blacktail said:


> good luck with the plates. If you do find them they are way over priced! $106 for 1 45!



ive been following the market since the beginning of this sht. I was lucky enough to find a guy who invested and opened up a little storage spot and get his stuff shipped in every other week. Actually got new cap plates for 1.60/lb which is pretty damn good compared to the sht you see every where else.


----------



## dragon1952 (Nov 17, 2020)

dragon1952 said:


> Oregon shutting down too on the 18th ...2 week minimum :^ /



Evidently our gym may not shut down after all. Sounds like they are going to tell the Gov to go pound sand..... in a nice way of course :^ )


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Nov 17, 2020)

Our Governor today said he was not gonna shut anything down like gyms,restaurants or tanning beds so sll will stay open


----------



## creekrat (Nov 17, 2020)

Fortunately Oklahoma has stayed open for the most part. We’re pretty rural so we kind of do what we want. Then at work we are basically all quarantined on the rig so the gym is open since we’ve all been tested numerous times


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Nov 17, 2020)

creekrat said:


> Fortunately Oklahoma has stayed open for the most part. We’re pretty rural so we kind of do what we want. Then at work we are basically all quarantined on the rig so the gym is open since we’ve all been tested numerous times



Well at least that’s good news


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 17, 2020)

Not to worry people, Alan Thrall has yall covered with this free.99 home gym...


----------



## white ape (Nov 18, 2020)

If your gym is closed it means you have more time
on your hands. And I haven’t seen you post in the “pics of chicks you knew” thread in a minute. Just sayin


----------



## Miamiking (Dec 1, 2020)

Unfortunately I believe all gyms will shutdown again


----------



## Ottimus87 (Dec 1, 2020)

Miamiking said:


> Unfortunately I believe all gyms will shutdown again



Idk where your at but so far we keeping strong, the county here will be a possible issue but I dont think our governor wants to close em. We've had 0 cases from my gym. Or atleast 0 linked cases


----------



## Mind2muscle (Dec 3, 2020)

My state shut down gyms again with absolutely no data to back it up.  So frustrating.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 3, 2020)

Our gyms aren’t closing anytime but I have been adding to my home gym. Still looking for a leg press but added these to my home gym recently.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 3, 2020)

Uncle manny said:


> ive been following the market since the beginning of this sht. I was lucky enough to find a guy who invested and opened up a little storage spot and get his stuff shipped in every other week. Actually got new cap plates for 1.60/lb which is pretty damn good compared to the sht you see every where else.



That is the holy grail. Trying to find weights (iron) at the right price is like trying to find a unicorn.


----------



## Charger69 (Dec 3, 2020)

What do you recommend on the floor of a gym?  I was thinking of getting 3/4 horse mats. 
I am in the process of building, but I have 3/4 plywood for a floor right now.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 3, 2020)

Charger69 said:


> What do you recommend on the floor of a gym?  I was thinking of getting 3/4 horse mats.
> I am in the process of building, but I have 3/4 plywood for a floor right now.



Using 3/4 floor mat over concrete


----------



## Charger69 (Dec 3, 2020)

Which is better, horse mats or gym flooring, assuming the same thickness?


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 3, 2020)

Horse mats; I assume are thick ones?


----------



## Charger69 (Dec 3, 2020)

The Phoenix said:


> Horse mats; I assume are thick ones?



3/4”.  I was told the only difference is that gym mats come in different colors. (Assuming Same thickness. )


----------



## Send0 (Dec 3, 2020)

fair warning on horse mats, they stink. Most people give them a wash and let them bake in the sun during the summer, which I heard helps to off gas the smell people hate.

For me, I just bought 1" foam mats. Not as good as horse mats, or gym mats, but I've also had zero problems with them over the last 5 years that I've had them.


----------



## lfod14 (Dec 3, 2020)

Miamiking said:


> Unfortunately I believe all gyms will shutdown again



I don't think so, after the first wreckless shutdown many of the lawsuits against Governors brought up the fact that people literally need exercise for health and that's important during a situation like this, that many personal trainers are like physical therapists to people that need them and don't know what they're doing. In my state in all new EO's issued Gyms are no longer under "recreational" anymore. Doesn't mean we're safe from shutdown, but that's a huge step! I'm just lucky exercising exempts you from wearing masks here. I feel terrible for the people that have to spend their whole gym session with a mask on.


----------



## lfod14 (Dec 3, 2020)

Charger69 said:


> What do you recommend on the floor of a gym?  I was thinking of getting 3/4 horse mats.
> I am in the process of building, but I have 3/4 plywood for a floor right now.



Horse mats give off toxic fumes, don't put those indoors. Full rubber floor mats are pricey, next in line is EVA.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Dec 11, 2020)

Gyms shut down in Alberta again even though a week ago our premier said lockdowns are not the answer and would never do that again lol.
Here we are, locked down !


----------



## Send0 (Dec 11, 2020)

lfod14 said:


> Horse mats give off toxic fumes, don't put those indoors. Full rubber floor mats are pricey, next in line is EVA.



I agree; my home gym is inside my house and on the actual floor. In addition to fumes, I also didn't want to deal with horse stall mats leaving black marks on my hardwood floors.

In the end I went with 1" EVA foam. I've dropped plenty of weights on it, and it still looks 100% new after 5 years of heavy use. In addition, my home gym is on the second floor,and when I drop the weights people who are downstairs don't hear much of the noise.

I bought mine from Amazon warehouse for $29 per pack.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07BXTJDTP/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_CQ.0Fb0WVGPM2?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## KevinD (Dec 12, 2020)

they shut gyms here. im so confused. this hoax is killing businesses to save 0...03% of hte population.  WHY


----------



## dragon1952 (Dec 16, 2020)

So glad our gym is defying orders and staying open despite getting fined!


----------



## Blacktail (Dec 16, 2020)

Our gym actually said screw the government and opened up! What sucks for me is I’m fighting the ****ing virus!


----------



## GSgator (Dec 17, 2020)

My gym is closed 24hr fitness but my  grappling  Gym is still hard at it. I’m not complaining but go figure.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 17, 2020)

Blacktail said:


> Our gym actually said screw the government and opened up! What sucks for me is I’m fighting the ****ing virus!



Bro, take some colloidal silver, vitamin D, or if you have access to it, get ivermectin.


----------

